

Can a lock picker slowly undermine the security of a deadbolt door? - gedrap
http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/73579/can-a-lock-picker-slowly-undermine-the-security-of-a-deadbolt-door

======
thret
If you've fooled around with lock picking you quickly learn that brand-new
locks are quite hard. The more wear a lock has, the more tiny mechanical
defects it has, the easier and faster it is to pick. Repeated attempts to pick
a new lock - applying pressure and torque to the pins - will wear it down
(much) faster than ordinary use.

